# [SOLVED] Computer not recognizing (seeing) cable modem through ethernet card (cable)



## TA2211225 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first time posting a question to this forum and I hope that someone can help. I am not sure of how it happened, but I was not having a problem connecting to the internet until the other night. I will concede that perhaps I may be something to do with a registry scan and fix I did through Fix-it Utilities 10 pro not long before the trouble began. I had called my ISP and they said that the cable modem is working fine but they said that they cannot "see" my computer...well we went through a whole bunch of tests and techiques to try and resolve the problem and the technician then said that it would appear that my computer or network card is not recognizing or seeing my cable modem. But according to my computer the device is working properly. He offered to help setup a connection using a USB connection to the cable modem but we then found that there are no USB drivers for that modem and my operating system...(I use Vista and the modem only goes as high as XP) so at that point he said that there was nothing more he could do and more or less just wished me luck :4-dontkno so here I am to see if there are any more knowledgable people than him or myself (and I am NOT that knowledgable..LOL). I am currently using an older machine I pulled out of mothballs until I can fix my Gateway and I hope to see if I can get this resolved BEFORE spending any money.

Here are a few details.

I do NOT connect to a router on a home network, but connect my cable modem directly to the computer through an ethernet cable. 

I use Windows Vista Home Premium SP2 64 bit

My machine is a Gateway LX6200-01

Processor is an AMD Phenom 9500 Quad-Core 2.20 Ghz

Cable Modem is a WebStar Series DPC2100 from Scientific Atlanta

My Network Adapter info is -

Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Contoller 

Well thats about it..hope to hear from someone soon and any help will be GREATLY appreciated!

Tom :grin:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Computer not recognizing (seeing) cable modem through ethernet card (cable)*

Hello TA2211225 and welcome to TSF!

You may try these troubleshooting tips to resolve your issue. You may stop and don't need to proceed to the next step if it resolves your issue:

1.) Reset TCP/IP http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
and do a Repair and Reset of Winsock
a.Click on Start button.
b.Type Cmd in the Start Search text box.
c.Press Ctrl-Shift-Enter keyboard shortcut to run Command Prompt as Administrator. Allow elevation request.
d.Type netsh winsock reset in the Command Prompt shell, and then press the Enter key. 
e.Restart the computer.
2.) Have you tried changing your network cable?
3.) Updating or uninstalling your ethernet adapter may help. Here's a guide:Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters right click on the Ethernet Adapter (it might have a !)and choose Update Driver. If you have an ethernet driver CD for your Wireless adapter have it ready, this will be the last suggestion, choose Uninstall then re-install. Normally your Windows will do a Plug N play auto install for you, but just in case you might have your CD driver ready. If you do not have the Driver CD, you may google the driver. 
4.) You may try a System Restore. Restore it to the point that your computer was working prior to this issue.

Please update with results.


----------



## TA2211225 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer not recognizing (seeing) cable modem through ethernet card (cable)*



2xgrump said:


> Hello TA2211225 and welcome to TSF!
> 
> You may try these troubleshooting tips to resolve your issue. You may stop and don't need to proceed to the next step if it resolves your issue:
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the reply!!

Well It turns out that my problem was more "simply" than I had thought...I had read that some programs could interfere with your internet connection and I remembered that I had recently uninstalled Norton 360 from my PC. Not long after was when the trouble started...I was advised by a friend to download the Norton Removal Tool from the Symantec website and run it...since I didnt have internet on this PC I had to download it on another, save the file to the desktop and then transfer the file to a flash drive. I transferred the file from the flash drive to my problem PC and ran the file.....well halfway through the removal tool's process my internet connection came back up!!:4-clap: Because I feel it would be of help to others, I would like to place the link to where others can get the Norton removal tool, but I'm not sure that is allowed...anyway thank you for replying and hope to "see" you around the forum again!:grin:

Tom


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Computer not recognizing (seeing) cable modem through ethernet card (cable)*

You're welcome Tom! Glad all is well now, good for you. You may come back here at TSF anytime.

Can you pls. mark this Thread SOLVED in Thread Tools?


----------

